# Shimano Stella 4000S FE



## TimmyWalker (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Boardmitglieder.
Ich möchte mir für die kommende Hechtsaison eine neue Spinnrolle zulegen. Habe bei meiner Suche die oben genannte Rolle entdeckt (welche ja nicht gerade günstig ist). Nun meine Frage ob jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rolle hat und ob sie diesen Preis wert ist oder jemand vielleicht eine vergleichbare Rolle für etwas weniger Schotter kennt.
Gefischt werden Köder zwischen 40 und 70 Gramm.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus  
Tim

Ps. hab die sufu benutzt aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hallo,

fische die Rolle nun seit ca. einem Jahr. Sicher sehr teuer, aber ich bereue es nicht. Man kann die Rolle ganz einfach mit einem Wort beschreiben: perfekt.
Alles funktioniert so wie es einfach am besten möglich ist. Einziger Wermutstropfen, durch den "Leichtbau" ist sie vom Gehäuse nicht ganz so robust wie andere Voll-Aluminuim Rollen. 
Würde ich nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen, würde ich wohl wieder eine Stella nehmen, alternativ evtl. die neue Certate 2011 von Daiwa.
Und noch ein großes Plus der STella, sie verliert so gut wie nicht an Wert !

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Viel Spaß mit der Rolle


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Ich habe zwar "nur" die Stella 4000 FD aber das ist schon eine Klasse für sich. Wenn Du bereit bist die Kohle auszugeben, mach es 
Allerdings habe ich nebenbei noch eine 4000er Aspire und muß sagen außer dem etwas höheren Gewicht nehmen die beiden sich nicht viel. 
Wäre noch eine Alternative. Wird aber schwer sein noch eine zu bekommen. Evtl. auf dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt #h


----------



## Zepfi (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Die Stella ist mit der Daiwa Certate und der Daiwa Exist Serie mit Sicherheit das Beste vom Besten. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an ob es sich lohnt eine solche Rolle zu kaufen denn für 200 Euronen bekommt man schon sehr sehr gute Rollen wie die Shimano Reraium etc. aber wenn du das Geld hast und es auch ausbeben willst wirst du mit dieser Rolle sicher nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Ich möchte die Rolle wirklich nicht schlecht machen. Mein Eindruck war ein bescheidener. Die Rolle ist selbst in der 3000er Größe nur eine größere Forellenrolle. Die Rolle meines Kumpels hatt ausserdem m. Mn. nach einen Getriebeschaden und lief deutlich schlechter als alle Rollen die bei mir zuhause rumliegen. Meine Meinung ist, dass die Stellas seit der FD Generation nicht mehr so auf Haltbarkeit gebaut sind. Sie laufen aus der Schachtel überragend, lassen jedoch nach zwei Jahren regelmässigen Gebrauchs sehr schnell nach. Meine FD war nach zwei Jahren zwar noch fischbar, aber baute stark ab trotz Pflege mit Shimano Grease usw.
Nur meine Meinung ich hoffe eure Rollen halten besser.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Heda,

ich hab zwar nur ne Stella 5000FA und ne Aspire 4000 sind aber gleich groß! Wie Breamhunter schon festgestellt hat schenken sich die beiden eigentlich nix. Grundsätzlich machste mit ne Stella nix falsch. Also der C14 Plastik liegt mir persölich nicht dolle in der Hand!!
Schau dir doch mal die neue Biomaster FB an dürfte auf der der Höhe der Aspire sein.

Ach Zepfi träum weiter!

Grussen
Michael


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

also ich hab eine stella 3000FE und eine fireblood 4000 und muss sagen die fireblood läuft bedeutend leichter die bremse hat nicht ganz soviel druck wie bei der stella. aber die stella ist schon top  kannse nix falsch machen


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



> Also der C14 Plastik liegt mir persölich nicht dolle in der Hand!!
> Schau dir doch mal die neue Biomaster FB an dürfte auf der der Höhe der Aspire sein.


Genau deshalb habe ich mir auch anstatt der Plastik Raenium, sowie der
Halbplastik Twinpower Ci4, die 4000er Biomaster FB geholt.
Vor allem habe ich Zweifel ob in dem Zeug Lager dauerhaft halten, ohne
irgendwann Spiel zu bekommen!
Wobei der Plastikeinsatz bei der Twinpower wenigstens Sinn macht, da ja nur der Rotor aus diesem Material besteht und Gewichtsersparnis an bewegten Teilen kann nur gut sein.
Ich habe die Rolle jetzt seit 6 Wochen und mir ist sie perfekt genug ohne
den Stella Vergleich zu haben.
Die hat bisher alle in sie gesetzten Erwartungen erfüllt, wie etwa weicher Lauf, perfektes Wickelbild, sehr gute Bremse!
Sie ist zudem auf der Antares bx 2,70 h wunderbar ausgewogen mit ihren
295 gr. Gewicht .
Die Biomaster mach einen wertigen Eindruck, außerdem gefällt mir auch die relativ schlichte Optik ohne viel Gold und blinki/blitzi!
Natürlich wird ein Langzeit-Test aussagekräftiger sein, aber dafür ist die Rolle zu neu am Markt.

Jürgen


----------



## TimmyWalker (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hallo danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Geht ja allgemein in die gleiche Richtung. Werde mir auch mal die anderen genannten Rollen anschauen, am Ende wirds aber warscheinlich die Stella  
Gruß Tim


----------



## ein Angler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hallo Tim
Denk aber bei der Größenwahl daran Stella fällt klein aus.
Habe mal auf die Tour Edition B30 von der 4000 SFE umgespult und musste feststellen das die Tour viel mehr Kapazität an Schnur hat. Aber ansonsten eine geile Rolle,
sie lässt keine Wünsche offen. Eines vielleicht auch noch, Finessrollen und Boddenhechte passt aber auch nicht.
Andreas


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Manchmal frage ich mich ob einige die es behaupten wirklich eine STella fischen. Sorry, aber mit einer 4000er Stella habe ich aber auch mit jedem Boddenhecht keine Probleme. 
Das ist ja der große Vorteil der Rolle, trotz sehr niedrigem Gewicht macht sie richtig was mit. Und genau das ist der Unterschied zu einer Rarenium oder STradic usw.
Im Bekanntenkreis gibt es insgesamt 6 Stellas, von der 1000er bis zur 4000er. Selbst die 2500er Stellas wurden zum Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee missbraucht (immerhin reichlich Dorsche um die 80cm), ohne auch nur annähernd das Gefühl zu haben die Rolle währe zu schwach. Eine 4000er kommt da nicht annähernd an die Grenzen.
Vergleiche mal eine 2500er Aspire mit einer 2500er Stella, dann weißt du wo die Unterschiede liegen ! Nicht im Lauf (der lauf meiner Aspire ist def. besser als der von der 2500er Stella vom Kumpel), aber in der Kraft der kleinen Rolle. Stella sind kleine Mini-Winden.
Und wenn man dann liest 3000er eine Forellenrolle ?!?!? Da sage ich nix zu


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Ach ja, noch was, das "S" in der Bezeichnung (4000 SFE) bedeutet Shallow, also FLACH !
Wenn du eine 4000er Stella ohne S haben möchtest entweder die FD kaufen oder im Ausland.


----------



## Locke86 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



Besorger schrieb:


> also ich hab eine stella 3000FE und eine fireblood 4000 und muss sagen die fireblood läuft bedeutend leichter die bremse hat nicht ganz soviel druck wie bei der stella. aber die stella ist schon top  kannse nix falsch machen



Liegt daran, das die Stella ne deutlich höhere Übersetzung hat. Die Fireblood läuft nicht leichter, du musst nur die richtigen Sachen vergleichen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## ein Angler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hi
Die 3000der Stella FE ist die einzige der Stellaserie die hoch übersetzt ist, warum die daß gemacht haben verstehe ich auch nicht. Denn ich hätte leiber eine 3000der genommen und FD wollte ich nicht.
Welsfänger Deine Meinung wird mich nicht davon abbringen sie für sowas über die Zeit zu schrotten. 
Ich denke das gerade diese Rollen sehr leichtläufige Lager haben warum weil sie mit kleineren Kugeln bestückt sind.
Selbst bei der Daiwa Branzino Hyper die noch ne ganze Stange mehr kostet steht in der Beschreibung zum mittleren Spinnfischen. Es steht für mich auch ausser Frage das ich eine Stella habe und aus Angst nicht mit ihr angel.
Nur wenn ich von vornherein weiß das ich schwer fischen will wie Du mit deinem Dorsch nehme ich eine andere Rolle.
Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Die Stella ist wirklich eine super Rolle, aber in meinen Augen viel zu teuer.
Ich würde dann lieber die Tica Taurus empfeheln. Hier stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich fische sie seit 4 Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.

Sven


----------



## Striker1982 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Die Stella ist wirklich eine super Rolle, aber in meinen Augen viel zu teuer.
> Ich würde dann lieber die Tica Taurus empfeheln. Hier stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich fische sie seit 4 Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
> 
> Sven



schon ne stella gefischt? 
und ne 430g rolle nunja ICH wolte mit sonem ding nicht den ganzen tag spinnen


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

kommt ganz drauf an. Die Taurus hat eben auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. Von der Bremse, der Wicklung und der Getriebepower steht die Taurus der Stella in nix nach. In einigen Bereichen ist sie sogar besser (fische beide Rollen, die Tica seit 2004).
An der passenden Rute fällt das Mehrgewicht auch nicht so stark auf.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## e!k (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



ein Angler schrieb:


> ...Selbst bei der Daiwa Branzino Hyper die noch ne ganze Stange mehr kostet steht in der Beschreibung zum mittleren Spinnfischen. Es steht für mich auch ausser Frage das ich eine Stella habe und aus Angst nicht mit ihr angel.
> Nur wenn ich von vornherein weiß das ich schwer fischen will wie Du mit deinem Dorsch nehme ich eine andere Rolle.
> Andreas




Gerade bei Daiwa handelt es sich um eine Marke, die durch überhöhte Preise High-End-Qualität suggerieren will. Die Branzino mag zwar um einiges teuer sein kann aber der Stella absolut nicht das Wasser reichen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der horende Preis dieser Rolle ein verzweifelter Versuch von Daiwa den Käufer davon zu überzeugen mit dieser Rolle etwas noch besseres als eine Stella zu kaufen, weil Daiwa entwicklungstechnisch hier nicht an Shimano herankommt. 

Und aus Angst nicht mit seiner Stella zu angeln halte ich für Schwachsinnig. Ich fische selbst eine Stella 4000FD und diese Rolle hält sehr viel aus. Damit kann man auch durchaus ohne Probleme auf Dorsch gufieren. 

Im großen und ganzen ist die Rolle sicherlich kein Schnäppchen aber sie ist zweifelsohne einfach so ziemlich das beste auf dem Markt. Es macht unheimlich Spass mit ihr zu fischen und wenn man mal einen Fisch verliert liegt es MIT SICHERHEIT nicht an der Rolle. Es sei denn man fährt sonst wohin und fischt mit einer 4000er auf GT oder so


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

@e!k

Sehr schön was du da geschrieben hast, jedoch finde ich es immer grausam solche Aussagen zu lesen ohne ein einziges Beispiel oder sogar auch nur eine Begründung wieso es sich so verhält.
Was verleitet dich denn dazu anzunehmen ( oder wo kann man das nachlesen), dass Daiwa Shimano um Jahrzehnte unterlegen ist ?
Ich habe in letzter Zeit eher vermehrt gelesen wie viele ihre neue Stella eben nicht überzeugend fanden.
Wieso ist sie denn "zweifelsohne" die beste Rolle auf dem Markt?
Für was? Wieso?
Ich fände es manchmal wirklich angenehm wenn viele Leute nicht mit Halbwissen voller Inbrunst Sachen behaupten würden ohne entsprechende Beispiele , Argumente oder Beweise abzuliefern, so ein Post hat dann nämlich genau null Wert für den TE oder sonstige Interessierte.


----------



## Gemini (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Ich denke das gerade diese Rollen sehr leichtläufige Lager haben warum weil sie mit kleineren Kugeln bestückt sind.



Ich hab mal Lager einer älteren Stella von einem RC-Car Modellbauer mit 20.000U/min checken lassen weil ich einen Schaden vermutet hatte, der hat ein extra Maschinchen dafür. Die waren seiner Aussage nach noch tiptop und ich gehe nicht gerade pfleglich mit meinem Kram um, daher würde ich mir um die Lager keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

ob es DIE beste Rolle ist, naja, ich weiß nicht. Kommt sicher immer auf das Aufgabengebiet an. Das eine Morethan oder die neue Certate so viel schlechter sind wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.
Es ist sicher eine sehr gute Rolle, die super läuft, eine klasse Bremse hat und für die Power extrem leicht ist (muss aber nicht immer von Vorteil sein!). Zudem eine sehr Preisstabile Rolle.
Im Endeffekt muss einfach in dem Bereich die Kombination aus Rute & Rolle passen. Jeder Hersteller hat da seinen eigenen Stil, sei es vom Laufgefühl oder vom Design. Und nicht immer muss es dabei das teuerste vom teueresten sein. Hauptsache man ist am Wasser.

Elk, da gebe ich dir auch vollkommen recht, wenn man schon um die 500 für eine 4000er Spinnrolle ausgibt, dann muss und sollte die schon was aushalten. Wenn sie das nicht schafft, ist die Rolle am Thema vorbei.
Und sie nur zum Schönwetterangeln auszuführen ist sie mir nun doch zu teuer


----------



## ein Angler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hi Leute
Erstmal hoffe ich wir bleiben alle Freunde. |wavey:
Es redet keiner von einer Schönwetterrolle, ich nehme sie durchweg hier zum angeln. Ich würde eben nur eine andere nehmen wenn ich bewußt auf Großfische gehe. Bei 500 Flocken sollte schon potenzial da sein. Aber um beim Wetter zu bleiben, ich gehe doch nicht mit meine besten Schuhe im Modderwetter einkaufen.#d 
Hätte ich das mehr an Geld gehabt wäre es mit Sicherheit eine Branzino Morethan Hyper geworden. Nun ist es die Stella, die auch absolut einzigartig ihrer Klasse ist. Heißt es nicht so in jeder Autowerbung.
Andreas


----------



## TimmyWalker (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Also hatte die Rolle heut beim Händler mal in den Griffeln und muss sagen  macht echt nen super wertigen Eindruck, was bei dem Preis aber auch zu erwarten ist. Die passende Rute hab ich auch gleich entdeckt, jetz muss nur erst einmal gespart werden  aber ist ja jetz bald eh Schonzeit bei uns.
Gruß Tim


----------



## ein Angler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hi Timmy
Du willst Dir einen Stern vom Himmel holen, :m das sieht für mich so aus als wenn Geduld und Willensstärke Dein Ding sind.
Der Erfolg wird auf Deiner Seite sein. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## holk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hallo,

ich würde mir die 4000 SFE auf Grund der niedrigen Schnurfassung nicht kaufen ... dann die 3000 FE ... ob nun 20 Lbs oder 24 lbs Bremskraft ist in unseren Breiten egal :q ...

Wenn es dann doch die Schnurfassung einer klassischen 4000'er bedarf wäre eine Alternative zu der im Ausland sehr teuren 4000 FE die JDM Twinpower 4000 oder 4000 XG ... ich habe die XG und bin happy ... die nimmt sich bis auf das doppelt gelagerte Schnurlaufröllchen nichts mit der Stella ( ist ja auch das selbe Getriebe) ... ich habe den direkten Vergleich mit der 3000 FE

Hier habe ich meine gekauft ...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-201...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0f79caf9

LG

Holger


----------



## Striker1982 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

naja ich hab auf meine 4000 145m .15mm pp draufgemacht das reicht eigeltich im normalfall auch aus wenn icht grad am boden fischt


----------



## e!k (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @e!k
> 
> Sehr schön was du da geschrieben hast, jedoch finde ich es immer grausam solche Aussagen zu lesen ohne ein einziges Beispiel oder sogar auch nur eine Begründung wieso es sich so verhält.
> Was verleitet dich denn dazu anzunehmen ( oder wo kann man das nachlesen), dass Daiwa Shimano um Jahrzehnte unterlegen ist ?
> ...



Die Beispiele hierfür sind zahlreich. Ich habe jede der genannten Rollen zumindest selber in der Hand gehabt oder besitze sie sogar. Bei den Daiwa-Rollen hatte man bereits im Geschäft das Gefühl, dass die Preisklasse für die sie ausgezeichnet waren immer mindestens eine Etage zu hoch gegriffen war. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich dann auch für die Stella entschieden und nicht für eine Rolle von Daiwa. 
Darüber hinaus hab ich mit mehreren Daiwa-Besitzern (Morethan als auch die ALTE Certate und andere Rollen) unterhalten und alle waren durchweg weniger begeistert anlässlich der sehr schnell eintretenden Verschleißerscheinungen. Die Rollen ließen in ihren Laufeigenschaften extrem nach, Kugellager gingen kaputt und und und....(alles im Süßwasser)
Meine gleichalte Stella hingegen weiste und weist auch bis heute keine dieser Abnutzungserscheinungen auf, obwohl sie sehr viel und auch auf keinen Fall schonend gefischt wurde. 

Darüber hinaus ist es mir nicht bekannt das bei Shimano-Rollen jemals soetwas passiert ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNS7mkX5d9w  

Ich will hier keinesfalls behaupten, dass Daiwa nur schlechte Rollen produziert, aber ein gewisser Qualitätunterschied zu Shimano ist durchaus zu erkennen. Und was die Stella SFE angeht, so müsste die in ihrer Qualität einen großen Rückschritt gemacht haben, wenn die sich jetzt qualitativ hinter den Daiwas befinden sollte, was ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen kann, da ich diese Rolle bereits selbst in der Hand hatte und ausgiebig in Augenschein genommen habe. Auch alle Personen, die eine solche Rolle besitzen berichteten nur Positives. 
Was die ganz neue Certate angeht habe ich was die Praxis angeht keine Erfahrungen, aber im Geschäft konnte ich doch schon einen Unterschied zur Stella FE feststellen. 

Die Flache Spule der 4000er Stella ist erklärt sich mir eigentlich so, dass die "S" Modelle in Japan vermehrt gekauft werden, da auch dort viel mit geflochtenen Schnüren gefischt wird. Damit spart man das halt unterspulen. Und da in der letzten Zeit eine ganze Reihe an Tackle aus Japan, oder anderen Ländern nach Europa importiert wurde, da es entsprechende Produkte für hiesige Gefilde nicht gab wurde erstmals eine solche Rolle eingeführt. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist (sonst wird wieder gemeckert  ) die Stradic Ci4, die seit 2011 in Deutschland bei einigen Händlern erhältlich ist, aber erst für 2012 offiziell auch über Shimano in Deutschland vertrieben wird. 
Ob das mehr oder weniger Marktforschung werden sollte weiss ich allerdings auch nicht 
Vor allem erschließt es sich mir nicht warum nicht zumindest auch ein normales Modell mit tiefer Spule angeboten wird. 


Gruß Jan


----------



## TimmyWalker (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hi Andreas.
Eigentlich sind das nicht gerade meine Stärken (außer beim Angeln ^^) aber wenn man verliebt ist tut man bekanntlich viel  nein aber mal ehrlich wenn man lange auf etwas spart machts doch doppelt so viel Spaß wenns dann endlich da ist.
Gruß Tim


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*



holk schrieb:


> Wenn es dann doch die Schnurfassung einer klassischen 4000'er bedarf wäre eine Alternative zu der im Ausland sehr teuren 4000 FE die JDM Twinpower 4000 oder 4000 XG ... ich habe die XG und bin happy ... die nimmt sich bis auf das doppelt gelagerte Schnurlaufröllchen nichts mit der Stella ( ist ja auch das selbe Getriebe) ... ich habe den direkten Vergleich mit der 3000 FE


Die XG kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe fünf TwinPower PG (2x '08er Modell) und würde nie eine davon hergeben. Zwei 5000er PG hatte ich fast vier Jahre in Italien und Deutschland zum Wallerfischen im Dauereinsatz und die 4000er sind meine Lieblingsrollen zum Spinnfischen am Turbinenauslass. Das einzige was ich daran jemals gewartet habe, war etwas Öl ins Schnurlaufröllen und durch die Wartungsschraube ins Gehäuse.
Wer also ~500€ für eine Rolle ausgeben will, der sollte meiner Meinung nach zu den JDM TwinPower PG greifen.


----------



## ein Angler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Hi Christian36
Ich würde gerne wissen was das alles heißt.
JDM Pwin Power PG. Bin für alles offen was Quali ist.
Aber auch XG bitte erklären.
Andreas


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

JDM == Japanese Domestic Market (Rollen die für den japanischen Markt entwickelt wurden bzw. dort vertrieben werden)
TwinPower == Eine Spinnrolle von Shimano
PG / XG == Ist die Übersetzung der Rolle. PG für PowerGear (kleine Übersetzung), XG für.. gute Frage irgendwie. XG bezeichnet bei Shimano Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung (meist 6,2:1).


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Moin, 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die 4000 SFE spule auf das 3000FE passt??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Das kann gar nicht passen. #d

Die 3000 FE ist eine 2500 Fe mit höherer Übersetzung, und eben viel kleiner.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Moin Jochen, 

Danke habe ich mir fast gedacht. Dann hol ich mir doch ne 3000 Ersatzspule.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## ein Angler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

Also Twin Power PG muß aber nicht unbedingt JDM heißen,
dann hat man was Gutes. Gut, nun die normale nicht ci4 die kann ich also zur Stella quali ansiedeln ?? Ich habe gelesen die ci4 hat ein Druckguss alugetriebe die normale ein Zinkgetriebe gibts da qualitative unterschiede oder soll es nur Gewicht reduzieren? Passt denn die 4000er Spule von der Pwin Power auf die Stella 4000 SFE. Dann kauf ich mir mal eine Twin Power und hätte vielleicht eine Ersatzspule zur Stella. Der Hintergrund ist das ich die Ripple Pro mit Tournament Braid 0,12mm zum Gummifischen nehme aber zum Wobblern gerne 0,17mm fischen will und da macht sich eine Ersatzspule bestimmt nützlich.
Weiß einer ob die Spulen untereinander passen.
Andreas


----------



## Zander34 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Shimano Stella 4000S FE*

... ist das Gehäuse der Shimano Stella FE 3000 und SFE 4000 eigendlich gleich groß ??


----------

